# Thanks in advance



## Grefsen

*I like to use the expression "thanks in advance" a lot when I'm writing in English and in Norwegian and was wondering what the Russian equivalent of this would be?  

Spasibo in advance!  *


----------



## tkekte

Spasibo zaranee/zaranee spasibo.


----------



## Q-cumber

A more smooth variant would be *Заранее благодарю / Благодарю заранее* (Zaranee blagodarju / Blagodarju zaranee).


----------



## Grefsen

tkekte said:


> Spasibo zaranee/zaranee spasibo.





Q-cumber said:


> A more smooth variant would be *Заранее благодарю / Благодарю заранее* (Zaranee blagodarju / Blagodarju zaranee).



*Spasibo for your replies tkekte & Q-cumber.  

Could you please give me an example of when it would be preferred to use  blagodarju zaranee instead of spasibo zaranee?

Spasibo **zaranee! (or should it be **blagodarju zaranee?   ) *


----------



## Crescent

Grefsen said:


> *Spasibo for your replies tkekte & Q-cumber.
> 
> Could you please give me an example of when it would be preferred to use  blagodarju zaranee instead of spasibo zaranee?
> 
> Spasibo **zaranee! (or should it be **blagodarju zaranee?   ) *



Hi, Grefsen! 

Well, I can assure you that the difference between the two is a very slight and almost unnoticeable one: ''_спасибо_'' means ''_thank you'_' where as ''*благодарю*'' comes from the verb ''_благодарить_'' and means ''*I* thank you for...'' So, really you can see that there is nearly no difference between them..

The only other thing I would suggest is that spasibo is used for in a less formal context that blagodarju. Just like ''thank you/thanks'' can be said as a response for a small action of kindness - e.g. passing someone a cup of tea over the table.

However ''blagodarju'' is often said for a more 'serious' favour, such as looking after one's children for example, when their parents are out during the evening and can't do it themselves. 
I think in your case it is more suitable to use ''*blagodarju zaranee*''. 
Hope it helps!


----------



## Grefsen

Crescent said:


> Hi, Grefsen!



*Hola Crescent! *



Crescent said:


> Well, I can assure you that the difference between the two is a very slight and almost unnoticeable one: ''_спасибо_'' means ''_thank you'_' where as ''*благодарю*'' comes from the verb ''_благодарить_'' and means ''*I* thank you for...'' So, really you can see that there is nearly no difference between them..



*Благодарю!  

So it is okay to use  благодарю even if you aren't clearly stating what it is you are thanking the person for?  
*


----------



## Crescent

Grefsen said:


> *Hola Crescent! *
> *Благодарю!
> 
> So it is okay to use  благодарю even if you aren't clearly stating what it is you are thanking the person for?
> *



Hi, Grefsen! 

Yes, absolutely - it's fine to use *благодарю *on it's own just as you could say ''_Thank you_'' without adding the reason for your gratitude.


----------



## Grefsen

Crescent said:


> The only other thing I would suggest is that spasibo is used for in a less formal context that blagodarju. Just like ''thank you/thanks'' can be said as a response for a small action of kindness - e.g. passing someone a cup of tea over the table.
> 
> However ''blagodarju'' is often said for a more 'serious' favour, such as looking after one's children for example, when their parents are out during the evening and can't do it themselves.



*Благодарю for these examples Crescent.   I can see now that many times I have  been using spasibo with my Russian friends and clients when **blagodarju would have been more appropriate, but so far no one has ever attempted to correct me.  *


----------



## Grefsen

Crescent said:


> However ''blagodarju'' is often said for a more 'serious' favour, such as looking after one's children for example, when their parents are out during the evening and can't do it themselves.



*One of the most common examples of when I have the opportunity to use my very limited Russian  vocabulary is after receiving a payment for services rendered.  I have typically always replied spasibo to my Russian clients, but am wondering now if perhaps blagodarju would be a more appropriate reply?*


----------



## Ptak

*Благодарю* is just more _gallant_ then *спасибо *(a bit more "ornate"). But they are equivalent.


----------



## Grefsen

Ptak said:


> *Благодарю* is just more _gallant_ then *спасибо *(a bit more "ornate"). But they are equivalent.



*Спасибо!  (or should I perhaps say Tusen takk!   )
*


----------



## Q-cumber

Well, the reason why I suggested *благодарю* instead of *спасибо* is rather grammatical, not semantical.   *спасибо* is an (undeclinable) noun; *заранее* <beforehand> is an adverb...Since adverbs are generally used to modify meanings of verbs, adjectives and other adverbs, from the standpoint of grammar *заранее + благодарю* couple well,  apart from *заранее + спасибо*.


----------



## Q-cumber

Hi *Grefsen*,
As to the "Tusen takk!", we never "multiply" *спасибо* in Russian.


----------



## Ptak

Q-cumber said:


> we never "multiply" *спасибо* in Russian.


But we can say "тысяча _благодарностей_!", although it's not common...


----------



## talmid

141107   0355

G'Day!

Might it be helpful to  relate the two forms to their original meanings, which I understand were :

спасибо       May God save you!
благодарю   I bless you!

The first form is the more usual nowadays,
whilst the second is more "stylish" and is a more literary form & a more effusive way in which to express a deeper degree of thankfulness to one's benefactor

That, at least, is my belief and  and I very much hope that hope that native Russian speakers may agree with this

Best wishes


----------



## itake

Ptak said:


> .. .----. -- -... . --. .. -. -. .. -. --. - --- .-.. .. -.- . . -. --. .-.. .. ... ....



I don't understand the meaning... Is it russian in CW?
Wich letter is .----. ?
The rest is ok for me, but I don't understand the meaning of all together.

--... ...--
...- .-            -itake-


----------



## Q-cumber

itake said:


> I don't understand the meaning... Is it russian in CW?
> Wich letter is .----. ?
> The rest is ok for me, but I don't understand the meaning of all together.
> 
> --... ...--
> ...- .-            -itake-



Hi! If you mean the *Ptak*'s signature, I don't think it contains any letters at all. It's just a set of dots and hyphens (a secret code, perhaps).


----------



## Ptak

Q-cumber said:


> Hi! If you mean the *Ptak*'s signature, I don't think it contains any letters at all. It's just a set of dots and hyphens (a secret code, perhaps).


Well, it's off topic which has nothing to do with Russian, and I'm sure the moderators will delete these posts, but in the meantime I can say it's Morse code which is not that secret at all.


----------

